# How to prevent repeat rim punctures?



## cityrider (Mar 4, 2011)

Rode many mile never had problem. Now, constantly getting punctures on rim side of tube near valve. Applied 2 layers of Velox tape and boot (made from inner tube) over valve and got puncture just past area protected by boot. Nipple heads protrude from deep rim well and make impressions on rim tape, however, no sharp edges or protruding spoke threads. Inflating to low 60 psi as temporary solution to prevent punctures on front wheel with presta valve and 700x35/55-95 psi tire. Any suggestions?


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

You may need a wheel rebuild - with shorter spokes.


----------



## Mackers (Dec 29, 2009)

cityrider said:


> no sharp edges or protruding spoke threads





sometimerider said:


> You may need a wheel rebuild - with shorter spokes.


Why would he need shorter spokes?


----------



## rearviewmirror (Aug 20, 2008)

cityrider said:


> Rode many mile never had problem. Now, constantly getting punctures on rim side of tube near valve. Applied 2 layers of Velox tape and boot (made from inner tube) over valve and got puncture just past area protected by boot. Nipple heads protrude from deep rim well and make impressions on rim tape, however, no sharp edges or protruding spoke threads. Inflating to low 60 psi as temporary solution to prevent punctures on front wheel with presta valve and 700x35/55-95 psi tire. Any suggestions?


That's is an odd one. What kind of wheels? Have you had them trued recently?


----------



## cityrider (Mar 4, 2011)

Matrix Astro WM single wall rim (came with 1996 Trek hybrid). Not recently trued.


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

Mackers said:


> Why would he need shorter spokes?


Nothing should be sticking up above the level of the rim tape. But it's not clear if shorter spokes would help. Maybe the nipples themselves are causing the problem.


----------



## cityrider (Mar 4, 2011)

LBS mechanic added rubber rim strip for 3rd layer of puncture protection. Nipple heads still bulge from rim strips and can feel sharp edges on nipple head slots (for screwdriver) before covering with rim strips.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Sharp edges*



cityrider said:


> LBS mechanic added rubber rim strip for 3rd layer of puncture protection. Nipple heads still bulge from rim strips and can feel sharp edges on nipple head slots (for screwdriver) before covering with rim strips.


If you can feel the sharp edges it sounds like they are cutting through the Velox rim strip. Velox was made to be used with box section rims, where the spoke nipple is "down in a hole" on the lower rim face. It's cloth and so cannot prevent a sharp metal edge from cutting through. You probably can dispense with the Velox and go just with the rubber.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

Before you get too carried away replacing nipples I would take some mid grit sandpaper and smooth out the sharp edges. How were the tubes stored? Sometimes if the tube is wrapped up with the valve poking the tube it can weaken the spot that the valve was rubbing against. This would cause a failure on the rim side the exact distance away from the valve as the length of the valve. You can check this theory by folding the valve over in the direction of the hole, this would be the case if the hole is in the same spot as the end of the valve.

Zane


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Since there are sharp edges on some nipples from screwdriver use on the nipple head slots, it's possible that one of those sharp edges has detached itself from the nipple head and is now a sharp sliver of metal embedded in the tape. Someting to look for, anyway.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

cityrider said:


> Nipple heads still bulge from rim strips and can feel sharp edges on nipple head slots (for screwdriver) before covering with rim strips.


That's almost certainly your problem. Was the LBS aware of that? 
As mentioned, get some sandpaper (or a dremmel) and smooth off all the sharp edges. Your problem should go away.


----------



## cityrider (Mar 4, 2011)

Stopped getting rim punctures on front wheel after LBS mechanic installed rubber rim strip and tube. Then, started getting rim punctures on rear wheel after installing tubes myself. It is a small "c" shaped cut where the valve stem reinforcement ends. No spoke nipple, however, velox tape overlapping edge there. No punctures so far since LBS mechanic added strip of rim tape and installed tube. Someone suggested the punctures were caused by not properly seating valve stem in rim. Did notice after installing tubes myself that valve stem was not perfectly centered. However, I did insert valve stem into tire and released it for proper seating. Any thoughts or suggestions?


----------

